# Jalapeño Cornbread



## Raine (Jul 12, 2004)

Jalapeño Cornbread 


Ingredients: 


2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 cups yellow cornmeal
4 teaspoons baking powder
1½ teaspoons salt
1 egg, lightly beaten
1½ cups milk
2 large jalapeño peppers (fresh or canned), finely chopped
1 cup cooked, drained, whole-kernel corn (fresh or canned)
½ to 1 cup shredded cheddar cheese


Directions: 


Put the oil into a 10-inch round cast-iron skillet, a 9-inch square cast-iron skillet or a 9-inch square baking pan. Place the pan in the oven and turn the heat to 450 F. Let the oven and the oil heat while you prepare the other ingredients. 

Whisk together cornmeal, baking powder and salt in a large bowl. Combine the beaten egg and milk in another bowl. Add the liquid mixture to the dry ingredients, and stir only until the batter is smooth. Gently stir in the chopped jalapeños, cooked corn and shredded cheese. 

Very carefully remove the hot skillet from the oven and set it on top of the stove. Pour the cornbread batter into the pan. Return the pan to the oven and bake for 20 to 25 minutes, until the cornbread just begins to turn golden brown. Cut into wedges or squares. Serve warm or at room temperature. Makes approximately 16 squares of cornbread.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 7, 2004)

*jalapeno corn bread*

RAINEE:   I would love to make this cornbread.  There is a restaurant in town that serves the best jalapeno cornbread I have ever had.  Theirs has a somewhat sweet taste to it and it contains cheese.  I'm wondering if your recipe isn't as close as I can get (they're not sharing the recipe)  but can I add a little sugar to it so that it has a sweeter flavor?  What do you think?  Will the sugar have any effect on the baking powder?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 7, 2004)

The sugar wont hurt the corn bread I make a sweet corn bread with sugar and its great.


----------

